# Absturz bei Grid



## johnmclaine (6. August 2008)

hallo leudz...
ich habe in problem mit race driver grid. ich hatte es vorher auf vista 64 ultimate installiert und konnte ohne probs zocken. nach ca. 6 wochen unregelmäßigen spielen hatte ich auf einmal einen appcrash der grid.exe. mehrmaliges verbannen und wieder installieren half zumindest den appcrash wieder zu beseitigen, doch jetzt stürtzt das spiel nach ca. 5 minuten ab und ich lande wieder auf dem desktop. da ich noch eine zweite sata 2 platte hatte, habe ich sie umgehend eingebaut und xp installiert. system soweit fertig gemacht und meine games installiert. grid drauf und alle patches installiert und dann kam der erste start. wie gehabt, nach 5 minuten war ende.
ach ja, was ich ganz vergessen hatte, ich habe natürlich auch die nummer mit dem älteren grafiktreiber versucht. keine chance

mein system aktuell : 

- xp proff 32 bit
- catalyst 8.7

den rest seht ihr unten

danke für die antworten

greedz john


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (7. August 2008)

Nur mal so ne Idee, setz mal deinen CPU und GPU-Takt wieder auf Standard und probiers nochmal.

Hats du die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU gecheckt, sind die im grünen Bereich unter Last?

Wenn das nix bringt, evtl. mal einen RAM raus und nur mit 2GB laufen lassen, ob das Besserung bringt, ich tippe eher auf nen HW-Fehler, wenn du das gleiche Problem unter Vista und XP hast...


----------



## johnmclaine (7. August 2008)

der prozzi läuft wieder auf normal, die graka auch. ich habe den ganzen kram schon mit prime laufen lassen, kein thema. crysis und cod 4 laufen einwandfrei. ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll...


----------



## johnmclaine (9. August 2008)

so, ich habe einfach mal 2 gb rm rausgenommen und siehe da, keine probleme mehr. bei xp ist das prob somit gelöst. bei vista muß ich mir nochmal etwas einfallen lasse. ich werde es bei vista auch einfach mal mit 2 gb ram testen.


----------



## johnmclaine (18. August 2008)

ich nehm alles zurück, auch bei xp fliege ich wieder raus. ich verzweifel so langsam. da ich hoffentlich in den nächsten tagen mein system komplett auf dem kopf stelle und dann eh alles neu installieren muß, hoffe ich auf besserung.
unter vista meckert jetzt der grafiktreiber. ich habe aktuell den catalyst 8.7 drauf.
echt kein plan, weil unter vista und xp, zb. crysis einwandfrei läuft, egal wie lange ich dran sitze und wieviel ram ich einbaue.

ich hoffe auf einige vorschläge...


greedz


----------



## johnmclaine (10. September 2008)

moinsen...
das mit grid lies mir einfach keine ruhe.ich habe wirklich alles versucht, was mir so eingefallen ist und selbst codemasters selber konnte mir keine besseren tips geben. trotzdem, sehr guter kundenservice. die antwoten auf meine fragen kamen innerhalb von 20 minuten.
ich habe jetzt zu einer radikalen lösung gegriffen !!!
ich darf ab heute eine xfx geforce 8800 gtx xxx in meinem gehäuse begrüßen. da diese karte schon von haus oc ist, werde ich mich um den rest nicht mehr kümmern müssen. die zweite ist schon bestellt und natürlich ein passendes netzteil der firma tagan.
ich habe heut morgen ca. 1,5 h gespielt und hatee nicht einen aussetzer oder einen schwarzen bildschirm. meinen desktop sehe ich nur, wenn ICH das will.
ich weiß, es ist nicht die ultimative lösung, um ein spiel ans laufen zu bekommen, doch in meinem fall die beste.


greedz mclaine


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. September 2008)

komisch, ich verstehe dann zwar nicht wirklich wie das problem entstanden ist, aber immerhin läuft es jetzt wieder!


Aber wieso hohlst du dir 2 8800 GTx o.O ? 
für das geld hättest auch eine GTX 260 oder eine HD4870 bekommen!!


----------



## johnmclaine (10. September 2008)

das stimmt schon, doch ein sehr guter freund baut gerade sein komplettes system um. er hatte 3 von diesen karten, wobei meine ihr dasein noch im karton fristete.ich habe mein 3870 noch ordentlich über ebay verkaufen können und nun muß ich nur noch warten, bis er seine komponenten hat und ich habe ein prima sli-system.
mit der 3870 war es mein erster ausflug in die ati-welt und ich hoffe, es wird nicht der letzte bleiben. ich muß allerdings sagen, das mit meiner aktuellen graka einfach mehr geht. ich habe heute die einstellungen für tdu unlimited im treiber geändert und siehe da, tdu sah noch nie so gut aus. wenn ich die karte mit allem was geht betreibe, habe ich noch immer 30 fps bei tdu. ich finde, mein kauf hat sich gelohnt.

john


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

du hattest eine HD3870 habe ich das richtig verstanden und mit der GF8800 geht alles? ..hem das könnte bei mir auch der Grund sein. das GRID unregelmäßig abstürzt...


----------



## johnmclaine (11. September 2008)

@rundrs
ich habe mir grid installiert und bis zum catalyst 8.4 war alles gut.danach fing es an mit einem "appcrash" der grid.exe. neuinstallation hat nicht geholfen. ab catalyst 8.7 konnte ich das spiel wieder starten, doch nach 5minuten war alles wieder zu ende. ich habe mit codemasters gemailt, sehr guter support, doch auch die konnten mir nicht helfen. sie erzählten mir was von sound deaktivieren, da ich die soundmax benutze, die bei meinem board dabei war. keine besserung. ( was ist das auch für ein blödsinn, eine onboardsoundkarte nicht zu unterstützen )
egal, ich will jetzt natürlich nicht jedem erzählen, der eine ati-karte hat, auf nvidia umzusteigen, damit er grid spielen kann. bei mir war es die beste entscheidung. da die 8800 gtx-karten bei ebay recht ordentlich gehandelt werden, lohnt sich vieleicht der tausch. mit allen anderen spielen hatte ich keine probleme.

greedz john


----------



## Eul3 (18. Dezember 2008)

hey! 

ich wollt nur sagen das ich unter vista x64 und mit ner 4850 die selben probleme hab, das game läuft ein paar minuten einwandfrei und dann hängt sich das ganze einfach auf... kann das vielleicht an ATI liegen?

greez:Eul3


----------



## push@max (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe GRID heute auch frisch installiert und habe nun folgendes Problem. Das Spiel ruckelt mit ca. 1-2fps im Hauptmenü rum. Patch 1.2 ist auch installiert.

Wenn ich nun die Grafikeinstellungen von 1280x1024 auf 640x480 und alles auf aus ändere, läuft das Spiel flüssig.

Irgendeine Idee? Vorher hatte ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## Speedi (21. Dezember 2008)

Keinen Plan, woran das liegen könnte, aber versuch mal NUR die Auflösung auf deine native Auflösung zu setzen (1280x1024) und den Rest mal auf Aus lassen.
Wenn das dann geht, setzt du meinetwegen alles auf Ultra und wenn es dann zu Rucklern kommt, guck mal nach, was bei "Kantenglätttung" oder "Antialias" im Grafikmenü steht (hab auch lange nicht mehr gespielt, weiß nicht ehr genau, was das steht!) und setze den mal auf 4XMSAA oder 8XMSAA, nicht etwas auf die darüber, ich glaube 16XQSAA oder so, ka!
Das packt die Grafikkarte dann auch nicht, vielleicht ist das der Grund (hatte ich auch mal vergessen einzustellen, deshalb komm ich drauf!)


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## BamBuchi (21. Dezember 2008)

johnmclaine schrieb:


> hallo leudz...
> ich habe in problem mit race driver grid. ich hatte es vorher auf vista 64 ultimate installiert und konnte ohne probs zocken. nach ca. 6 wochen unregelmäßigen spielen hatte ich auf einmal einen appcrash der grid.exe. mehrmaliges verbannen und wieder installieren half zumindest den appcrash wieder zu beseitigen, doch jetzt stürtzt das spiel nach ca. 5 minuten ab und ich lande wieder auf dem desktop. da ich noch eine zweite sata 2 platte hatte, habe ich sie umgehend eingebaut und xp installiert. system soweit fertig gemacht und meine games installiert. grid drauf und alle patches installiert und dann kam der erste start. wie gehabt, nach 5 minuten war ende.
> ach ja, was ich ganz vergessen hatte, ich habe natürlich auch die nummer mit dem älteren grafiktreiber versucht. keine chance
> 
> ...


 

ehm ?? 8800 GTX und Catalyst 8.7 ?!?!?
da pastt doch was ned zusammen


probiers ma mit nem nVIDIA  Treiber  xD


----------



## Eul3 (23. Dezember 2008)

... hab mal ein wenig an den Einstellungen geschraubt... Wenn ich die ganzen Grafiksachen auf Maximum drehe läuft das Spiel zwar noch nicht wirklich stabil, aber länger durch als sonst. Im Konkreten werd ich jetzt von plötzlichen Abstürzen verschont, dafür laggt das game teilweise wie Sau, da gehen mal glatt 40 fps nach unten!! Dennoch scheint sich das Game an ganz bestimmten stellen zu verabschieden, zum Beispiel wenn ich im Rennen eine Pause mache oder wenn nach einigen Rennen die Wiederholung beginnen soll (da aber auch nicht bei jedem Rennen, bisher nur nach dem Direktvergleich mit ravenwest!! bin die ******** schon dreimal gefahren, immer derselbe Absturz)...
Für mich macht es den eindruck als wären da im Game ein paar Bugs, die wohl Fehler in der Grafik und eben beim Auslesen des Grafikspeichers hervorrufen, so als würde Grid irgendwann eben aufhören neue Texturen oder ähnliches zu laden und es dadurch zu einem Absturz kommt. 
Wie man das ganze aber lösen soll?! ka...


Greez:Eul3


----------



## Speedi (23. Dezember 2008)

Hm...
Solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie, wobei ich ja auch eine schroot-8600GT habe^^
Aber mein Bruder hat ne HD4870 und spielt auch gRID ab und an mehrere Stunden und da geht alles.
Da GRID imo auch mein Lieblings-Rennspiel ist, darf ich auch mal nder HD4870 zocken und zwar 3-4 Stunden und da geht alles ohne irgendwelche Bugs oder Absürze oder Bildfehler.

Ich frage mich echt, was da bei dir/euch los ist...


----------



## AlterKadaver (4. Juli 2009)

also mein GRID stürtz auch immer ab... sogar schon in dem "intro-video" in dem die werkstatt gezeigt wird... sound läuft dann jedoch weiter...

hat jemand ne idee? 

hab übrigens patch 1.2 drauf und den neuesten Nvidia-Treiber.. den treiber meiner Audigy SE hab ich auch extra aktualisiert..

-EDIT-

hab jez rausgefunden, dass mein Furmark nach kurzer Zeit abstürzt mit folgender Fehlermeldung:     

    The nvidia OpenGL driver encountered an unrecoverable error and must close this application. Error 13

bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das gleich auch die Abstürze bei GRID verursacht... nur kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diesen "Error 13" beheben kann? 

Neuinstall. des Treibers hat nix gebracht..


----------



## AlterKadaver (8. Juli 2009)

keiner eine idee? 

würde so gern mal wieder GRID spieln...


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (8. Juli 2009)

AlterKadaver schrieb:


> keiner eine idee?
> 
> würde so gern mal wieder GRID spieln...



probiers mal mit patch 1.1!

mim 1.2er ist es bei mir damals auch IMMER abgestürtzt. war zwar noch ein anderes system, aber wer weiß!


----------

